# Stairwell Question



## Ron Franck (Jan 3, 2010)

Here is my situation:
I have a half wall around my stairwell opening, 14" floor joists and the basement walls provide a 9" ceiling height.
I've expressed my desire to have the board hung starting at the top of the half wall with a 2' rip, followed by 54" board to span the joint between the first floor framing and the basement framing thereby encapsulating the joists behind one single sheet, and finishing down from the bottom of the 54" sheet with additonal full sheets or rips accordingly. One of my rock guys agrees, the other doesn't. :bangin:
Rather, he suggests starting with a 48" board followed by the 54" board which arrives at the landing mid way down the staircase. Is there a right way or wrong way to do this or is it simply a matter of choice? 
Thanks, Ron :rockon:


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

I don't think there is a right or wrong way, but I like to span any potential crack points when possible.


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

In my mind you either span the floor transition with a whole board or put a joint(minus the bevel) at the height of the upper level baseboard that can be covered with trim. Might depend on how well the framing is lined up too - I'd ask your builder which he prefers. If he's going to put trim anyways you might as well hide a joint there - one less to finish!


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

span the whole thing with one board. Its only one extra joint to finish.


----------



## thesprayking (Dec 25, 2009)

Always span the floor joists. Go into any apartment building and look down the stairwell, you will see that joint. Also pre-filling joints and v-grooving out the butt joints gives a little insurance also. it only takes a few minutes to do the whole stairwell. my .02


----------

